

Ask HN: Review my Startup - The New Social Times - enherring

Hi everyone,<p>I'm looking for some feedback from the HN community. To give a little background information, a friend and I, both non-technical, decided to work on a startup last year and applied to YC Summer 2011. We weren't accepted and eventually pivoted our idea into something else around June.<p>The New Social Times is essentially a TweetDeck for news. A way for users to find top news stories across the web via social media, displaying results on a single page. We launched in Washington, DC a couple days ago. At the moment we're focused on gaining early adopters/serious traction; there's been good movement so far!<p>I'd really love to get some feedback from the HN community. Any comments would be greatly appreciated!<p>Check out the site at: http://www.thenstimes.com
======
clyfe
Heh, I wanted to make something similar! Good job.

You might have me login with twitter or something and give me a more
customized news stream based on my interests (I really don't care about justin
bieber for example). And maybe make a more common view pattern (that full
screen thing is annoying me).

------
enherring
Is there any insight anyone else can offer? My partner and I would appreciate
any kind of feedback, good or bad.

------
dawson
<http://www.thenstimes.com>

~~~
enherring
Thanks man. I meant to include a link.

